# R4 problems reading games?



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi R4 users!

Got a problem and not sure what the deal is, my R4 for some reason keeps showing a 'can't read the cart' message on a couple of games I've just d/led (Race Driver GRID and Sim City Creator). 

Any idea what might be going on?

Ta muchly. 

KE


----------



## Addy (Oct 18, 2008)

Tried downloading from a different source?
Some games are only compatible with certain flash carts and certain firmware.... The Hulk is one of them.

Compatibility list

Try unpacking the rom and patching the game with a new arm7.bin file.

Tool available here


----------



## bmd (Oct 19, 2008)

Also, how up to date is the firmware on your card?


----------



## VLADD230 (Oct 19, 2008)

Any tips or solutions for a M3 simply? have tried looking for firmware update but alas to no avail........... can anyone point me in the right direction please thanks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2008)

Ah...now this might be a factor, haven't updated it in yonks!



Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Also, how up to date is the firmware on your card?


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2008)

VLADD230 said:


> Any tips or solutions for a M3 simply? have tried looking for firmware update but alas to no avail........... can anyone point me in the right direction please thanks


 
Welcome to the boards VLADD

All firmware for ALL flashcarts (plus some other stuff)


----------



## VLADD230 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link addy, much appreciated, seems to have solved my problem


----------

